# Favorite type of Split



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

What is your favorite type of split.

Thinking of doing a walk away?

Or do one where (name escapes me)
In the middle of the day on a sunny day, Pull a couple of frames of brood, eggs, honey, ect put in a new brood box, shake in some nurse stock, take the strong hive and turn it around in a different spot, and put the split box in its place....the foragers will come back to the original location, between them and the nurses they will raise a new queen.
Have you ever done one of this type?


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I have heard of people doing that, but I have never done it.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

I just initiated a verticals split on my hive Friday. It was in a double brood. I put newspaper/double screen board between brood chambers. I’m gonna look inside it tomorrow to look for cells In fact I was working in a couple new tops tonight for when I separate the hives


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

I haven’t done enough to have a favorite but was told that as the bees in bottom generate a new queen they will put up a lot of honey. That be great! Fingers crossed this works out. I see the privet just starting in my driveway area


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

I had a few splits this year that many of the bees abandoned the brood and went back to original hive. Didn't have that issue in the past. Nights got a little chilly for brood. I think l might lock them in for a couple days and see how that works. My favorite split is have capped queen cells ready from one of best hives and giving to nucs that have been queen less for a few days. If they make some queens cells they will be several days behind the one I gave them. I can harvest them if I need them.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If I am going to do a split useing the home hive to help heat the split. I always install a queen in the split, I always use a double screen board.









Turn the top box with new queen backawards. I always had trouble getting the top box to make queen cells. Always thought it was be cause the queens presants could be smelt in the top box.

Demo picture.











I much prefur to make up Nucs and let them make their own queen or install some queen cells I have made a supply of.

My nucs have a feed chamber also. set a boardman feeder in there and use either a quart jar but I much prefer to use a 2 quart jar inside.





















Have also made divide boards and split a regular deep into 2 nucs.









Cut out bottom boards for boardman feeders and entrance.














































They sell dowel rod 3/4 inch so you can cut a plug from one and close up the round hole in front.


Made a lot of nucs up this way, 20 hives from 10 hivebodys split.


 Al


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Never had better than 50% average with walk-away. OTS is my favorite so far.


----------

